# MBHA Stance on CWD



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

That's what I was referring to. I think he also called her a peta among other names as well.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Tom Morang said:


> That's what I was referring to. I think he also called her a peta among other names as well.


 
It was totally uncalled for.
I think, overall, the meeting went smooth, despite the emotions and a couple of naughty words!!!


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

http://blogpublic.lib.msu.edu/index.php/2008/09/11/gongwer-news-highlights-september-11-2008?blog=5

DEER FARMS COULD BEGIN SEEING QUARANTINE REMOVED

Officials told the Natural Resources Commission at its meeting Thursday that the quarantines in place for captive deer and elk to prevent the spread of chronic wasting disease could begin coming off for as many as half the farms in the coming weeks. But Natural Resources Director Becky Humphries said she is waiting for guidance from the commission for any changes in the baiting and feeding ban she implemented.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

http://www.mlive.com/baycity/stories/index.ssf?/base/news-12/122123251741670.xml&coll=4#continue

State NRC takes no action on bait ban

Friday, September 12, 2008

Bay City Times

Times Staff

The Michigan Natural Resources Commission took no action Thursday to modify a ban on baiting or feeding deer in the Lower Peninsula, State Rep. Joel Sheltrown said today.

Sheltrown, D-West Branch, who attended the commission's meeting in Lansing, said he hoped to see the ban changed heading into this hunting season.

But the commission affirmed the Michigan Department of Natural Resources' order prohibiting Lower Peninsula baiting and feeding after a deer at a private game farm in Kent County contracted chronic wasting disease.

State officials aren't sure how the deer came down with the persistent, fatal condition. The bait ban is designed to reduce the chance of the disease's spread.

Sheltrown said he feels the ban came too late in the year and will hurt farmers growing feed for deer bait and have a big impact on hunting

season.

''The obvious economic damage that's going to happen far outweighs delaying the ban for three months,'' he said.


----------

